# Just one picture



## poobar (Feb 20, 2011)

I love looking at the journals that members put up and the comments, but the threads sometimes get so large that it's almost impossible to find what the finished DT looks like when you want to see what a member has.

So, I had the idea of members posting just one picture (Maybe 2-3) of there DT's

Here's mine


----------



## jmb (Mar 20, 2012)

Posting a few completed pictures in one spot is a good idea. 

I like your tank, has a nice balance. Is it a cube tank, how many gallons?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Here's mine...now I'll just watch and wait for Greg to say that I need a bigger tank 
Specs:
90 gallon 48 x 18 x 24. No sump. Large HOB fuge w/ chaeto and grape caulerpa on reverse lighting sched. Remora Pro HOB skimmer with surface skimmer box. Prolly 175+lb live rock. Dosed with BRS 2 part daily. WC as time allows 
Livestock: 2 clarkii clown and a BTA, and a sixline wrasse. My yellow tang loved some macroalgae that was growing in the skimmer box and sadly, got too close to the very strong pump last week...RIP 
Corals: Lots and varied, cuz apparently I have no self control, but everything thrives for me


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

carmenh said:


> Here's mine...now I'll just watch and wait for Greg to say that I need a bigger tank
> /QUOTE]
> 
> sure you do . It is very very nice tank, but there is no place for a new corals :confused. you can not continue in this way
> ...


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

That's why I have to get more tanks  So many corals, so little space. I don't mind the maintenance, it's my zen time... And setting up new tanks is fun and exciting...except when they break 

sure you do . It is very very nice tank, but there is no place for a new corals :confused. you can not continue in this way 
I am just wondering how you are capable to maintain so many tanks [/QUOTE]


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

carmenh said:


> Here's mine...now I'll just watch and wait for Greg to say that I need a bigger tank


What a beautiful tank


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

thank you 



kamal said:


> What a beautiful tank


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Carmen, 

your tank is stunning


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Aw thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Here's my one shot. I finally got a FTS since Alex was bugging me. It's a fairly young tank and not full like alot of peoples but I love it!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

*Heres mine*

Love your tanks guys I do not always post but I follow your tanks love to see how they change anyway I am enjoying my tank.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

This will serve as a before and after  Here is my one shot so far. Still have lighting changes to make, and well, Only a frogspawn coral is in the tank in this picture. I will update the picture in a few months


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

J_T said:


> This will serve as a before and after  Here is my one shot so far. Still have lighting changes to make, and well, Only a frogspawn coral is in the tank in this picture. I will update the picture in a few months


Love the rock work


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

As a newbie to salt, I would love it if you could also provide brief specs for your setups along with the single pic  

Thanks


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Super nice, Alt and Pat, and I love the rockwork too, J T!



altcharacter said:


> Here's my one shot. I finally got a FTS since Alex was bugging me. It's a fairly young tank and not full like alot of peoples but I love it!





pat3612 said:


> Love your tanks guys I do not always post but I follow your tanks love to see how they change anyway I am enjoying my tank.





J_T said:


> This will serve as a before and after  Here is my one shot so far. Still have lighting changes to make, and well, Only a frogspawn coral is in the tank in this picture. I will update the picture in a few months


Specs added, and I always welcome anyone who gets out Burlington way to visit and check out my tanks (chaotic as they may be right now...) and frags; I can usually find a few cheapies and/or freebees for noobs, too 



kamal said:


> As a newbie to salt, I would love it if you could also provide brief specs for your setups along with the single pic
> 
> Thanks


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Awesome Carmen!!! I'll be there tonight @ 2am. I'll be the creepy guy looking thru your windows =p


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Hahaha perhaps now would be a good time to mention that my hubby is large and cranky 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I know...he's the one i'll be peeping at!!!!


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Lmao!!!:d:d:d



altcharacter said:


> i know...he's the one i'll be peeping at!!!!


----------



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

Love your tanks. Pat3612 what is in the middle of your tank, left from the devils hand (the very orange looking), very nice and brite.
Here is my full shoot, my camera isn't the best though.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Your tank looks good are you talking the small orange things those are sun corals


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

violet said:


> Love your tanks. Pat3612 what is in the middle of your tank, left from the devils hand (the very orange looking), very nice and brite.
> Here is my full shoot, my camera isn't the best though.
> View attachment 17888


I have such serious tank envy its not funny, stunning tank


----------



## darthvictor (Aug 16, 2011)

Look at all those huge tanks you guys got.. 

Here is mine:


----------



## poobar (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow!!

Your tank has no walls! Now that's impressive


----------



## darthvictor (Aug 16, 2011)

Yup, no water too! take that! 

(It is a mess behind the tank so I take out the whole background )



poobar said:


> Wow!!
> 
> Your tank has no walls! Now that's impressive


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Really nice awesome pics


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

here's my juan shot


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

main tank









Soon to be Pico


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

darthvictor said:


> Look at all those huge tanks you guys got..


you just said it : time to upgrade 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

Flexin5 said:


> here's my juan shot


for such a small tank it sure is beautiful, and I love the colour balance you have with that fixture.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

^thankyou  i just added a led strip that you can adjust to any color. i want to see how it effects my sps.


----------

